# Lye Mixture



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Do you all who use a 50/50 lye mixture and store it in Clorox bottles, wash the bottles any specific way to get the bleach out? Or do you just wash them out with regular dish soap and water? My lye mixture is not clear, will it ever be? What is it supposed to look like? How long can I keep it stored?

Also, to get this straight again (because I forgot), if my recipe calls for 10 ounces of lye and 24 ounces of liquid what do I do??

I know this has been gone over before, but I am not all there these days and it has slipped my mind.

I would greatly appreciate your help. I'm trying to get alot of soap made for a fairs in Oct and Nov.

Thanks in advance.

Vicki in NC


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just rinsed mine out and let them dry well. I never had any reaction to pouring my cool lye/water into the bleach jugs the first time. For that recipe I would use 10 ounces of lye and 12 ounces of water....at emulsion you would add 12 more ounces of liquid to the batch. I do shake my bottles before I use them for the day. Why would it matter if your lye water was clear or not? Mine is sort of opaque and I do run it through a strainer on the top of my bucket to catch any flakes that do form. And no, I don't know many who do use premixed lye...in big soaper shops they have big stainless steel vats with spicots on the bottom sides, you mix 50 pounds of lye with your water, and measure it into your lye/water container that has a scale under neath it. I am going to do this one day. Vicki


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Vicki.

I don't care what the lye mixture looks like, I was just wondering what it was supposed to look like to make sure mine turned out ok. 

You are a wealth of information and I really do appreciate you having this forum for people to use.

Thanks again,

Vicki in NC


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't imagine mixing 50 lbs of lye at a time!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Kalne said:


> I can't imagine mixing 50 lbs of lye at a time!


I'm getting real tempted to start mixing up 50 lbs at a time. I hate running out of solution and having to mix up more. My lye solution is opaque too btw. All I do is rinse out my bleach bottles before using for lye solution.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy, 50 pounds of lye last me two weeks....normally it last me 3 weeks, but I am Christmas soaping right now also. Vicki


----------

